# Older dump, speedo and tach not working



## lumps (Sep 3, 2005)

I have an '81 International S 1800 dump, with the diesel and Alison auto tranny. Just picked it up the other day, and the speedo and tach don't work. I'm new to working on heavy trucks, anyone have any ideas what it might be?


----------



## fordsrule (Mar 19, 2004)

I'm not sure how they work in the old trucks but if there electric you could try checking the grounds first


----------

